# Cleaning



## JP2020 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi Folks

The Sage Barista Touch.. I am trying to do clean program on machine..

I place in single shot basket.. I then put in plastic disk and cleaning tablet.. I lock into position

When i click on start cleaning cycle the water does not come out of portafilter.. it just stops like pressure is building up to much...

Am i doing something wrong

Rgds

JP


----------



## damo6925 (Jul 26, 2020)

JP2020 said:


> Hi Folks
> The Sage Barista Touch.. I am trying to do clean program on machine..
> I place in single shot basket.. I then put in plastic disk and cleaning tablet.. I lock into position
> When i click on start cleaning cycle the water does not come out of portafilter.. it just stops like pressure is building up to much...
> ...


No, that's what it's meant to do. That's why you put the blanking disk in. You should find the pressure and some of the Cleaning fluids drop into the drip tray via an outlet which is hidden..

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

JP2020 said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> The Sage Barista Touch.. I am trying to do clean program on machine..
> 
> ...


 The idea is that the plastic disk (the blanking disk) forces the water/detergent mix back through the machine and flushes out the system- it's called "backlashing"


----------

